# Humminbird 798 - Gebermontage am Bootsboden?



## Porta (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin neu hier :vik::vik::vik:, habe allerdings schon sehr viele Threads und Foren nach einer Möglichkeit abgesucht, den Geber meines Humminbirds 798c innen auf dem Bootsboden anzubringen. So richtig fündig wurde ich bis dato nicht. Ich habe ein Porta-Faltboot. Da die Wandstärke des Bootes nicht wirklich dick ist und ich gelesen habe, dass die Innenmontage auch bei GFK-Booten machbar ist, wollte ich euch Experten mal nach Erfahrungswerten fragen. #c Gibts vielleicht jemanden im Forum, der mir hierbei weiterhelfen kann? 

Logischerweise kann ich den Geber nicht fest installieren bzw.
einkleben, da portables Faltboot!

Ich weiß das dieses Thema schon öfter behandelt wurde, allerdings haben mir die vielen verschiedenen  Beiträge nicht wirklich weiterhelfen können.

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

Danke im Voraus
Gruß


----------



## Kark (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798 - Gebermontage am Bootsboden?*

Hast du mal an einen Saugnapfhalter für den Geber gedacht?
Ist ja neben einer Geberstange die zweite Möglichkeit für ein portables Echolot.
Man sollte nur Haftcreme verwenden da der Saugnapf alleine nicht wirklich hält.

Wieso funktioniert denn eine Geberstange nicht bei dir?


----------



## Porta (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798 - Gebermontage am Bootsboden?*

Hi, Geberstange würde schon funktionieren, allerdings würd ich diese Variante lieber hinten anstellen. 

Würde den Geber schon sehr gerne irgendwie im Boot sehen. Das wäre die idealste Lösung. Zum Thema Saugnapf habe ich leider auch schon zu viele negative Erfahrungen gesehen. 

War gestern mal unterwegs und habe den Geber mittels Knete am Boden befestigt. Kann auch ausm anderen Thread. Brachte aber leider nicht die erhoffte Lösung, da die Echo-Signale stark beeinträchtigt wurde. Wie siehts mit wasser- oder Haargel-gefüllter Tüte etc. aus? 

Wie gesagt, der Boden meines Bootes ist vielleicht 0,5cm dick.

Da sollte es doch eine Lösung geben oder? Auch Luftblasen im Material kann ich ausschließen. 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Dirk_001 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798 - Gebermontage am Bootsboden?*

Moin,
nimm einen Saugnapfhalter und eine etwas Haftcreme.
Das hält bombig!
Selbst bei 50Km/h fliegt der Geber nicht weg.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Porta (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798 - Gebermontage am Bootsboden?*

Danke für den Tip. Ich werds mal ausprobieren. Eine Möglichkeit den Geber im Boot zu installieren gibt´s nicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## drehteufel (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798 - Gebermontage am Bootsboden?*



Porta schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Ich werds mal ausprobieren. Eine Möglichkeit den Geber im Boot zu installieren gibt´s nicht? |kopfkrat



Bitte sehr #h:
http://www.humminbird.com/support/FAQ.aspx?faqid=479


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798 - Gebermontage am Bootsboden?*

Man kann den Geber am Bootsboden festkleben. Das funktioniert aber nur bei einwandigen Booten aus Kunststoff. Du musst den Boden des bootes natürlich an der Klebefläche richtig sauber machen. Es wird immer Epoxidharz als Kleber empfohlen. Allerdings kriegst Du den Geber da nie wieder raus. Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit, einen nicht ganz aushärtenden Kleber zu nehmen, dieser bleibt elastisch, und man kann alles wieder entfernen und den Geber ggf. irgendwann mal austauschen oder woanders anbringen. Frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht nach dem Namen des elastischen Klebers. In jedem Fall dürfen beim Einkleben keine Luftblasen mit eingeschlossen werden, da man sonst nur Störungen drauf hat.


----------



## Porta (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798 - Gebermontage am Bootsboden?*

Ok... merci. Dann bleibt mir wohl nur noch der Saugnapf bzw. geberstange... danke euch!


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798 - Gebermontage am Bootsboden?*



Fischereiaufsicht schrieb:


> ... Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit, einen nicht ganz aushärtenden Kleber zu nehmen, dieser bleibt elastisch, und man kann alles wieder entfernen und den Geber ggf. irgendwann mal austauschen oder woanders anbringen. Frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht nach dem Namen des elastischen Klebers.



Googelt mal nach : "Marine Goop"



> MARINE GOOP der perfekte Kleber für alle Gelegenheiten im Wassersport und Outdoorbereich
> 
> Reparaturkleber
> 
> ...


----------

